# Caught the bug, my second tank



## altaaffe (22 Jan 2009)

Although not the most imaginative when it comes to scaping I can honestly say I've caught the bug and positively look forward to trimming and moving plnats around, etc.

When my son's tank became empty he was no longer bothered about it and I "offered" to take it off his hands.  When he found out what I wanted it for he let me do what I wanted but it was to stay in his room.

The initial thought was wood with moss a couple of stems with PH surrounding the rocks at the front of the wood and HC in the foreground.

I hated it instantly, the wood on the left wouldn't stay where I wanted it, it also suffered algae badly when I wasn't there (deployed) to carry out the necessary maintenance.





So it was ripped out and the rocks recycled, the PH had grown well but the HC had died back after being covered in algae.  So in went fresh HC and Staurogyne with the PH being spread about and numerous crypts added from another tank




and here is the current set-up having started to get over another CO2 issue (remember that bubble counter problem Aaron ?)







I am thinking of ripping this apart this weekend though, I like the style, however, I don't think the rocks are high enough as they are.  It is supposed to look like the tops of rocky mountains coming through a forest canopy.  Was also thinking of moving the PH to the back and moving the Staurogyne between it and the HC.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dave Spencer (22 Jan 2009)

You have hit the nail on the head with the problem with the hardscape. Look to get the tallest at least two thirds of the way up the height of the water column.

I suspect your next scape will look better without any advice.   You seem to have a good grasp of what is required, and of appropriate planting IMO.

Dave.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Jan 2009)

Hi just out of interest, what lighting do you have and how much?  Your HC looks a bit sorry, and I've had it looking exactly the same.  Reducing the lighting did the trick, either by having it higher or having one less bulb.  It was as if it couldn't couple with the amount of the Iight I had.

It grew pretty darn lush once I sorted the lighting 

Just a thought.

Sam


----------



## Jack middleton (24 Jan 2009)

wow! this scape looks very promissing, love the HC and the P.helferi ( those P.H are looking great!) i think it looks great as it is!

what size tank is that? and what lighting is on it?


----------



## altaaffe (24 Jan 2009)

It's a 120 litre tank and yes it did have higher lighting at almost 4wpg, everything was going OK until I had a CO2 issue.  The lighting has been reduced to 78W over the 120 litres and CO2 was increased (hopefully you can see by the colour of the DC.  The HC was coming back round again as it really did look worse than that but I've decided I didn't like it and so ripped it apart today.

This is Take 3, first with water out, rocks repositioned and replanted.




And water back in, just a couple of quick snaps just now - my hands are like prunes now so I'm going for a beverage and chill.


----------



## altaaffe (15 Feb 2009)

After managing to kill off half the plants in the tank, the rest are coming back stronger and atarting to take shape now.  Decided I didn't like the HC in with this and I am replacing it with Glosso.


----------



## Themuleous (18 Feb 2009)

Thats a quality scape!  I know what you mean about the HC it can be tricky sometimes.  Its just a case of finding the 'sweet spot' in the tank and it takes off like wild fire!

BTW is the rock on the left two close together or one?  To my eyes it looks like you've got four rocks in there and that creates a bit of tension/unease with the scape?

Sam


----------



## altaaffe (18 Feb 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Thats a quality scape!



Thanks !!



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> BTW is the rock on the left two close together or one? To my eyes it looks like you've got four rocks in there and that creates a bit of tension/unease with the scape?



It is 2 rocks, slightly overlapping front to back and I know what you mean, one day I'll look at it and say "no, I am happy with it, but generally I look at it and want to rip it back out.  But when I did rip it out - I liked it even less so it went back in   

I have tinkered a little more and added a couple of smaller pieces of rock, but again the left side seems lacking.




With the left most rock removed




And with it back but sloped away.




Think I know the answer though  

Incidentally, I added my DIY reactor at the weekend and the plants have gone mad, I also had to remove the glass inlet from my Eheim as it was restricting the water flow through the filter which ended up getting air locks at the motor outlet due to the gas levels in the water.


----------



## Themuleous (18 Feb 2009)

Take out the large left rock and just have the three large rocks with two small 

Sam


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Feb 2009)

Your HC has carpeted well, mine tends to grow upwards!

The new scape is lookng better already, if i may give my critique it is that all the large stones are in line with each other, try to move a couple forward/ backward.


----------



## altaaffe (19 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys.

Left rock is gone now, just deciding positioning of smaller rocks and have added a couple of smaller crypts along with more PH into the gap left by the rock.

All the HC is on it's way out of the tank Aaron, didn't like the look with the Staurogyne, was going to pull it out bit by bit as the Glosso takes over but it's pulling itself out.  Pearling like mad under the CO2 conditions given by the reactor and ending up floating up !!


----------

